# Can Nokia 8110 run Java games?



## Khasho (Aug 9, 2019)

Can Nokia 8110 4G run Java games?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2019)

Khasho said:


> Can Nokia 8110 4G run Java games?



Hello.

I do not think so with this OS.

https://www.kaiostech.com/


----------



## tarras (Nov 30, 2019)

no


----------



## nachodorito (Dec 1, 2019)

The 8110 runs on KaiOS, which is practically FirefoxOS, so no.


----------



## forgottenhook91 (Jan 13, 2020)

I came across a website which claims to have apps that does. It even has a Gameboy emulator. The team is called Bananahackers. Google the name, you will get required links to the site.


----------

